# Ma perchè un uomo fa sesso con gli occhi chiusi?



## Non Registrato (15 Agosto 2012)

*Ma perchè un uomo fa sesso con gli occhi chiusi?*

i baci li posso capire ma il sesso perchè?


----------



## Leda (15 Agosto 2012)

Per concentrarsi sulle sensazioni che prova?

Però spero che non li tenga rigorosamente e continuamente chiusi per tutto il tempo, da che inizia a quando finisce XD


----------



## Simy (15 Agosto 2012)

:thinking:

ma sempre sempre???


----------



## lunaiena (15 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> i baci li posso capire ma il sesso perchè?



Ma prova a chiedere a lui no?
Forse perchè gli piace cosi...


----------



## oscuro (15 Agosto 2012)

*Magari*

Magari la donna con cui fa sesso è un cesso!Dovresti provare a pecora e vedere se son chiusi ugualmente...!!CHE DRITTA RAGAZZI!!!:up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Simy (15 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Magari la donna con cui fa sesso è un cesso!Dovresti provare a pecora e vedere se son chiusi ugualmente...!!CHE DRITTA RAGAZZI!!!:up::up::up::up::up::up:


Stupido.... :rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (15 Agosto 2012)

*simy*

Sono serio.........!


----------



## Simy (15 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono serio.........!



si vabbè...m'hai fatto sputare il tè freddo! :rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (15 Agosto 2012)

*Simò*

Se ci pensi però è una buona soluzione no?


----------



## Simy (15 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se ci pensi però è una buona soluzione no?


ok...e se li tiene chiusi pure a pecora??


----------



## oscuro (15 Agosto 2012)

*Eh*

Soffrirà di emorroidi cavalcanti.......!!


----------



## Simy (15 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Soffrirà di emorroidi cavalcanti.......!!


mmhh non mi convince....


----------



## oscuro (15 Agosto 2012)

*Si*

Ma non lui...lei che è a pecora e lui non vuol vedere......:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (15 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma non lui...lei che è a pecora e lui non vuol vedere......:rotfl::rotfl:


ma che schifoooooooooooooooooooooooooo :unhappy:


----------



## oscuro (15 Agosto 2012)

*Aho*

Tu mi fai domande...ed io rispondo....e le mie risposte son di un certo livello mò che voi?


----------



## Simy (15 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu mi fai domande...ed io rispondo....e le mie risposte son di un certo livello mò che voi?


ma tutte a te vengono in mente! :unhappy:


----------



## lunaiena (15 Agosto 2012)

Ha sonno.....


----------



## aristocat (15 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ha sonno.....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## aristocat (15 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Soffrirà di emorroidi cavalcanti.......!!


ma dai...! Poverino!


----------



## aristocat (15 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Magari la donna con cui fa sesso è un cesso!Dovresti provare a pecora e vedere se son chiusi ugualmente...!!CHE DRITTA RAGAZZI!!!:up::up::up::up::up::up:


:sbatti:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (15 Agosto 2012)

Os, non mi inchino a te perchè sei pericoloso, ma la tua sagacia incute sempre reverenza


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Agosto 2012)

Se sei tu a guidare il gioco sessuale non vedo perche' dovrebbe tenerli aperti...

E' anche vero ,parlo per esperienza personale ,che tenendoli aperti l'eccitazione va a mille ma ,chiudendoli è tutto piu' passionale a livello di emozioni sincere.

Non so ma non mi preoccuperei cosi' tanto sai.

Una sorta di esclusione sensoriale.

blu


----------



## oscuro (16 Agosto 2012)

*M.m*

Ogni tanto spendi qualche bella parola anche per me.....!Sagacia?Il mio è spirito pratico miscelato con solttile intuizione!


----------



## Prisencolinensinainciusol (16 Agosto 2012)

Perché sta cercando di concentrarsi su:

Opzione a) - sesso con lei bruttina o non portata o varie ed eventuali - scena particolarmente estrema di film porno visionato recentemente, per cercare di finire al più presto l'atroce fatica.

Opzione b) - sesso con raro esemplare di gnocca fotonica - scene di guerra, sbarchi di ufo, film tristi o horror, nei casi più seri scene macabre o di traumi passati, per distrarsi e ritardare il più possibile la conclusione.

In genere il caso a) si ripete una o massimo due volte e poi del maschio non se ne sa più nulla. Probabilmente lo si può trovare al bar a far l'aperitivo con i suoi simili "Oh rega, l'altra sera son riuscito a scoparmi un fatto cesso...". Il caso b) invece tende a migliorare col tempo e ad aprire gradatamente gli occhi.


----------



## Tubarao (16 Agosto 2012)

Prisencolinensinainciusol ha detto:


> Perché sta cercando di concentrarsi su:
> 
> Opzione a) - sesso con lei bruttina o non portata o varie ed eventuali - scena particolarmente estrema di film porno visionato recentemente, per cercare di finire al più presto l'atroce fatica.
> 
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (16 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> i baci li posso capire ma il sesso perchè?


mai fatto.    e non concepisco che possa succedere,al limite posso immaginare succeda nel momento in cui si viene


----------



## Annuccia (16 Agosto 2012)

*scusate*

ognuno avrà il diritto di fare sesso come più pare e piace???....
tenere gli occhi chiusi potrebbe significare assaporare ogni singolo momento dentro di se....
chiudere gli occhi significa abbandonarsi....


perchè chiedersi perchè....???


----------



## Essenove (16 Agosto 2012)

Ma oltre a tenerli chiusi, è bravo?

Ognuno ha il suo "stile", piaccia o no...


----------



## Prisencolinensinainciusol (16 Agosto 2012)

*Ma perchè un uomo fa sesso con gli occhi chiusi?*



Annuccia ha detto:


> ognuno avrà il diritto di fare sesso come più pare e piace???....


certo, fin quando la cosa non suscita ilarità / fastidio / ribrezzo nel partner


----------



## perplesso (16 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ognuno avrà il diritto di fare sesso come più pare e piace???....
> tenere gli occhi chiusi potrebbe significare assaporare ogni singolo momento dentro di se....
> chiudere gli occhi significa abbandonarsi....
> 
> ...


perchè da uomo lo trovo innaturale,sinceramente.

certo che ognuno fa sesso come gli pare......ma come uno ha il diritto di farlo ad occhi chiusi,io ho il diritto di trovarlo insensato.

Non offendo la sua libertà commentando,lo farei dicendo che non dovrebbe farlo. o inveendolo perchè tieni gli occhi chiusi


----------



## Annuccia (16 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè da uomo lo trovo *innaturale*,sinceramente.
> 
> certo che ognuno fa sesso come gli pare......ma come uno ha il diritto di farlo ad occhi chiusi,io ho il diritto di trovarlo insensato.
> 
> Non offendo la sua libertà commentando,lo farei dicendo che non dovrebbe farlo. o inveendolo perchè tieni gli occhi chiusi


secondo me nessuno ha il diritto di trovare sensata o meno la scelta sessuale di un altro...
ne io ne mio marito ad esempio facciamo l'amore con gli occhi chiusi....perchè ci piace guardarci negli occhi...
ma non trovo certo innaturale il comportamento contrario....
innaturale è altro...
ognuno in quei momenti si esprime secondo la sua natura....lo fa come "lo sente meglio"insomma...
processare un uomo per questo motivo mi sembra esagerato...


----------



## perplesso (16 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> secondo me nessuno ha il diritto di trovare sensata o meno la scelta sessuale di un altro...
> ne io ne mio marito ad esempio facciamo l'amore con gli occhi chiusi....perchè ci piace guardarci negli occhi...
> ma non trovo certo innaturale il comportamento contrario....
> innaturale è altro...
> ...


non capisco dove tu veda un processo all'uomo nelle mie parole.....

ognuno ha il diritto di opinare,anche quando l'opinione è sgradevole.   Credo che tu confonda la libertà d'espressione con la coercizione della medesima.


----------



## Annuccia (16 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> non capisco dove tu veda un processo all'uomo nelle mie parole.....
> 
> ognuno ha il diritto di opinare,anche quando l'opinione è sgradevole.   Credo che tu confonda la libertà d'espressione con la coercizione della medesima.



ma nn parlavo solo di te....
però mi dispiace pensareche dietro l'atteggiamento di una persona ci debba essere necessariamente del marcio...
come pensare ad un'altra donna...o tenere gli occhi chiusi perchè la compagna è un cesso....
l'uomo mi insegnerai anche tu con un cesso non ci scopa a prescindere...
aivoglia tenere gli occhi chiusi...la tua mente lo sa che sei con lei...quindi..ci vorrebbe in cric...

se il mio uomo fa sesso con gli occhi chiusi ma lo fa bene..me lo godo punto e basta...
e poi esistono tanti di quei comportamenti ancor piu strani...

nulla di personale mica cel'ho con te...


----------



## perplesso (16 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma nn parlavo solo di te....
> però mi dispiace pensareche dietro l'atteggiamento di una persona ci debba essere necessariamente del marcio...
> come pensare ad un'altra donna...o tenere gli occhi chiusi perchè la compagna è un cesso....
> l'uomo mi insegnerai anche tu con un cesso non ci scopa a prescindere...
> ...


gli è che se quoti me,io penso che ti voglia rivolgere a me  mica penso che tu ce l'abbia con me 

io capisco il tuo punto di vista,ma tu 6 donna e hai una visione di questo situazione..femminile.
che è un punto di vista alternativo,valido ed interessante.    ma che resta diverso dal mio

come detto,non c'è processo nè voglia di schernire chi fa sesso ad occhi chiusi.  solo che lo si trova insensato, perchè il sesso è fatto anche di contatti sensoriali,specialmente visivi.

e certo che esistono comportamenti ancora più strani,ma ciò non toglie che questo lo sia un bel pò


----------



## oscuro (16 Agosto 2012)

*Ma*

Ragazzi disquisiamo sul nulla.....!La prova verità è la PECORA!!!


----------



## Annuccia (16 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ragazzi disquisiamo sul nulla.....!La prova verità è la PECORA!!!


non ti seguo...


----------



## oscuro (16 Agosto 2012)

*Annuccia*

Allora, ho consigliato a questa donna di far l'amore con il suo uomo a"Pecora"davanti ad uno specchio per vedere se anche in questa posizione il suo patner tieni gli occhi chiusi!!!


----------



## Annuccia (16 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora, ho consigliato a questa donna di far l'amore con il suo uomo a"Pecora"davanti ad uno specchio per vedere se anche in questa posizione il suo patner tieni gli occhi chiusi!!!


non avevo letto...:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (16 Agosto 2012)

*Ma perchè un uomo fa sesso con gli occhi chiusi?*



oscuro ha detto:


> Ragazzi disquisiamo sul nulla.....!La prova verità è la PECORA!!!


Oscuro, mi fai ribaltare 
Quanta saggezza! Peccato che come sempre hai degli alunni poco preparati


----------



## oscuro (16 Agosto 2012)

*Farfalla*

Farfalla cosa dirti?Credo che sia una questione di esperienza e creatività.....!FARFALLA posso essere serio?Poi qualcuno apre un 3d molto dolce e carino sul" bacio" ed io non so cosa scrivere............!E si, i miei baci più teneri e belli se li è portati via il primo amore....e non solo....!Quindi parlare di baci mi imbarazza e mi ricorda qualcosa che non amo ricordare....bella storia!Scusate lo sfogo!


----------



## Nocciola (16 Agosto 2012)

*Ma perchè un uomo fa sesso con gli occhi chiusi?*



oscuro ha detto:


> Farfalla cosa dirti?Credo che sia una questione di esperienza e creatività.....!FARFALLA posso essere serio?Poi qualcuno apre un 3d molto dolce e carino sul" bacio" ed io non so cosa scrivere............!E si, i miei baci più teneri e belli se li è portati via il primo amore....e non solo....!Quindi parlare di baci mi imbarazza e mi ricorda qualcosa che non amo ricordare....bella storia!Scusate lo sfogo!


Mi piace oscuro in versione romantica... Ti capisco per quel che riguarda i baci credo siano una delle cose più belle in un rapporto d'amore. 

Non cambia molto ma se non ti imbarazzi un bacio te lo mando io


----------



## oscuro (16 Agosto 2012)

*Farfalla*

Si piaceva anche a me.oscuro romantico....poi  son cambiato!A 17 anni baci con il cuore....purtroppo nel mio caso il primo amore è diventato rancore e rabbia...!Da quel momento i miei baci non son stati più gli stessi.....addio dolcezza,tenerezza,che cazzo.....!! Fortunatamente le donne non mi hanno fatto mancare nulla però............!


----------



## Nocciola (16 Agosto 2012)

*Ma perchè un uomo fa sesso con gli occhi chiusi?*



oscuro ha detto:


> Si piaceva anche a me.oscuro romantico....poi  son cambiato!A 17 anni baci con il cuore....purtroppo nel mio caso il primo amore è diventato rancore e rabbia...!Da quel momento i miei baci non son stati più gli stessi.....addio dolcezza,tenerezza,che cazzo.....!! Fortunatamente le donne non mi hanno fatto mancare nulla però............!


Ho capito, sei il genere da bacio rude dopo averla presa per le spalle e spinta contro il muro


----------



## oscuro (16 Agosto 2012)

*Farfalla*

Peggio!


----------



## Nocciola (16 Agosto 2012)

*Ma perchè un uomo fa sesso con gli occhi chiusi?*



oscuro ha detto:


> Peggio!


.....interessante.....


Simy é in ferie? Vado serena?


----------



## perplesso (16 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> .....interessante.....
> 
> 
> Simy é in ferie? Vado serena?


finchè è un bacio sulla guancia sì 

per altre cose,faccio presente di avere il lanciafiamme carico......


----------



## oscuro (16 Agosto 2012)

*Perplesso*

Tranquillo, sui baci quasi mi imbarazzo....!


----------



## Nocciola (16 Agosto 2012)

*Ma perchè un uomo fa sesso con gli occhi chiusi?*



oscuro ha detto:


> Tranquillo, sui baci quasi mi imbarazzo....!


Invece sulla pecorina no     ?????


----------



## Nocciola (16 Agosto 2012)

*Ma perchè un uomo fa sesso con gli occhi chiusi?*



perplesso ha detto:


> finchè è un bacio sulla guancia sì
> 
> per altre cose,faccio presente di avere il lanciafiamme carico......


É l'unico giorno all'anno che non vedo Simy collegata. Non posso non approfittarne dai


----------



## perplesso (16 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> É l'unico giorno all'anno che non vedo Simy collegata. Non posso non approfittarne dai


se mi concedi un bonus per baciare Sole (o Simy,per par condicio....)   farò finta di non vedere


----------



## Nocciola (16 Agosto 2012)

*Ma perchè un uomo fa sesso con gli occhi chiusi?*



perplesso ha detto:


> se mi concedi un bonus per baciare Sole (o Simy,per par condicio....)   farò finta di non vedere


Come potrei non concedertelo.... Vale per entrambe la pena..


----------



## oscuro (16 Agosto 2012)

*Farfalla*

Io senza mutande non mi imbarazzo mai,vestito si!


----------



## geko (16 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ragazzi disquisiamo sul nulla.....!*La prova verità è la PECORA!!!*


L'unico consiglio sensato!  :rotfl:

Lo dice pure lei...


----------



## Simy (16 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> .....interessante.....
> 
> 
> Simy é in ferie? Vado serena?





farfalla ha detto:


> É l'unico giorno all'anno che non vedo Simy collegata. Non posso non approfittarne dai





farfalla ha detto:


> Come potrei non concedertelo.... Vale per entrambe la pena..


io e te poi facciamo i conti!


----------



## Nocciola (16 Agosto 2012)

*Ma perchè un uomo fa sesso con gli occhi chiusi?*



Simy ha detto:


> io e te poi facciamo i conti!


La festa é finita...


----------



## oscuro (16 Agosto 2012)

*Geko*

Insomma...la Pellegrini ha il sedere bello pregiudicato...fà acqua da tutte le parti....!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (16 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> La festa é finita...


 ecco....va a giocà più in la che qua la sabbia è finita è...


----------



## oscuro (16 Agosto 2012)

*Farfalla*

Ecco è tornata mia moglie......si cara arrivo.....!


----------



## Simy (16 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco è tornata mia moglie......si cara arrivo.....!


pure tu non ti posso lasciare un attimo da solo :rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

scusa amore ma quand'è che ci siamo sposati????


----------



## oscuro (16 Agosto 2012)

*Ah*

Infatti non ci siamo sposati....ma ti piace così tanto comportarti da mogliettina...........:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (16 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Infatti non ci siamo sposati....ma ti piace così tanto comportarti da mogliettina...........:rotfl:



stupido! 

:bleble:

e cmq voglio vedere dove la trovi un'altra come me!!! 

:bacio:


----------



## oscuro (16 Agosto 2012)

*Si*

Da nessuna parte,una basta e avanza!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (16 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Da nessuna parte,una basta e avanza!:rotfl:


effettivamente ...due sarebbero davvero troppe 

vabbè mi stai maltrattando troppo :incazzato:
:incazzato::incazzato:



me ne rivado...continuate pure....


----------



## oscuro (16 Agosto 2012)

*E si*

E si...farfalla e volata..continuo da solo come sempre....con il pisello fra le mani!


----------



## Simy (16 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si...farfalla e volata..continuo da solo come sempre....con il pisello fra le mani!


ora la avviso che me ne vado...cosi torna... :triste:


----------



## oscuro (16 Agosto 2012)

*Simy*

Vabbè dai una cosa a tre?Tanto due mani con me non bastano...!


----------



## Simy (16 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè dai una cosa a tre?Tanto due mani con me non bastano...!


se farfalla è d'accordo! ....... io però non ho mai provato una cosa a tre.... 
ma solo con farfallina!! non ti inventare altro


----------



## oscuro (16 Agosto 2012)

*Si*

Si cara......!


----------



## Nocciola (16 Agosto 2012)

*Ma perchè un uomo fa sesso con gli occhi chiusi?*



Simy ha detto:


> se farfalla è d'accordo! ....... io però non ho mai provato una cosa a tre....
> ma solo con farfallina!! non ti inventare altro


Nemmeno io... Mai trovato la compagnia giusta.. Stai a vedere che é la volta buona


----------



## Simy (16 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nemmeno io... Mai trovato la compagnia giusta.. Stai a vedere che é la volta buona


si, ma solo perchè sei tu...e mi fido di te.... :smile:


----------



## oscuro (16 Agosto 2012)

*Si*

Ci risiamo....pippe n'altra volta!Che due coglioni!


----------



## Nocciola (16 Agosto 2012)

*Ma perchè un uomo fa sesso con gli occhi chiusi?*



oscuro ha detto:


> Ci risiamo....pippe n'altra volta!Che due coglioni!


Ma no Oscuro adesso io e Simy ci mettiamo d'accordo e vedi che festa che ti facciamo..,
Sii ottimista per una volta


----------



## Simy (16 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ci risiamo....pippe n'altra volta!Che due coglioni!


aò...ma ci dai tempo di organizzarci! un attimo di pazienza!


----------



## Simy (16 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma no Oscuro adesso io e Simy ci mettiamo d'accordo e vedi che festa che ti facciamo..,
> Sii ottimista per una volta


ecco appunto!


----------



## oscuro (16 Agosto 2012)

*Si*

Pippe n'altra volta!Stavolta cambio mano....!


----------



## Nocciola (16 Agosto 2012)

*Ma perchè un uomo fa sesso con gli occhi chiusi?*



oscuro ha detto:


> Pippe n'altra volta!Stavolta cambio mano....!


Devi piacerti molto. Mi sembra di xapire che preferisci il sesso in solitudine


----------



## oscuro (16 Agosto 2012)

*Si*

Si, con voi finisce sempre a pippe....meglio quelle che niente!!:incazzato:


----------



## Simy (16 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Devi piacerti molto. Mi sembra di xapire che preferisci il sesso in solitudine






oscuro ha detto:


> Si, con voi finisce sempre a pippe....meglio quelle che niente!!:incazzato:



no! sei tu che sei impaziente! facci organizzare un attimo! 
porca miseria:incazzato:


----------



## Irene (16 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> finchè è un bacio sulla guancia sì
> 
> per altre cose,faccio presente di avere il lanciafiamme carico......


:rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (16 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> i baci li posso capire ma il sesso perchè?


e che ne so?
indiscreto e sommario :calcio:


----------



## geko (16 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> i baci li posso capire ma il sesso perchè?


E' sonnambulo. 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Leggi qua che dice Wikipedia:

_"Il *sonnambulismo* è un disturbo del sonno caratterizzato da attività motorie automatiche che, solitamente, sono semplici e fatte quotidianamente"._



Non fa una piega, no?


----------



## Leda (16 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> i baci li posso capire ma il sesso perchè?





Minerva ha detto:


> e che ne so?
> indiscreto e sommario :calcio:


Lapidaria.




geko ha detto:


> E' sonnambulo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Creativo.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ogni tanto spendi qualche bella parola anche per me.....!Sagacia?Il mio è spirito pratico miscelato con solttile intuizione!


la sottile intuizione del basta che respiri ha colpito ancora :up:


----------



## battiato63 (17 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ok...e se li tiene chiusi pure a pecora??


vuol dire che oltre ad essere un cesso ha anche i peli  sul dorso


----------



## oscuro (17 Agosto 2012)

*Esimio*

Esimio dott.Battiato ben tornato!!Ho sentito la sua mancanza......!:up:


----------



## battiato63 (17 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Esimio dott.Battiato ben tornato!!Ho sentito la sua mancanza......!:up:


buongiorno amico mio
 grazie del tuo saluto e anche tu mi sei mancato:up::up:


----------

